# working dutch shepherd puppies



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

What and how do you treat your 3 week old puppies any idea on what I could be doing or I normally wait until they are 5-6 weeks old but I know and have seen where some people work them they as young as 3 weeks what can you do at 3 weeks that would be beneficial to a pup


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

* let the pup sleep and rest !!!!!!* ]............


----------



## Cathy Waller (Jun 20, 2011)

Put a wobble board in their play area as early as 5 weeks.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ben roberts said:


> What and how do you treat your 3 week old puppies any idea on what I could be doing or I normally wait until they are 5-6 weeks old but I know and have seen where some people work them they as young as 3 weeks what can you do at 3 weeks that would be beneficial to a pup


Feed em and keep em alive. Thats your one and only job.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

And do not try to built op drive,what ever that is.


----------



## Jim Leon (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is some neurological stimulation work you can do at 3 days old.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G31N_gmUkE0


----------



## Jen Ayres (Feb 1, 2012)

Can you tell me about this litter please? I'm looking for another Dutchie to work in FR. Thanks.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Why are you breeding if you have to ask the internet what to do with your puppies at three weeks old?

FFS, just keep them alive long enough to find suitable homes and spay the bitch.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Why are you breeding if you have to ask the internet what to do with your puppies at three weeks old?
> 
> FFS, just keep them alive long enough to find suitable homes and spay the bitch.


I was going to ask the same thing but I try not to be mean on Sundays. 😊😊


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was going to ask the same thing but I try not to be mean on Sundays. 😊😊


Doesn't keep you from fibbin on Sundays though, HUH?! :grin: :wink:


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's what i do with all puppies. They tend to eat & sleep etc . much of the time. I walk into the room, call out to them , clap my hands, when they are awake i breath into their faces ( my scent ) put them on the mother, ie: i'm beginning to establish bond. They can put together , i'm the good guy (human) that brings them their food.As they grow older they will awaken & meet me as i approach, then i put them on the food dish. At 5 weeks , they will have many plastic , as well as glass bottles , metal objects , balls , to chase , grab etc.( care must be taken , no sharp edges , or bottle caps to swallow) Thus becoming aware of noises, movement, chase .
This approach has worked for me , breeding , Doberman, Malinois , & Cao de Fila de Sao Miguel , as well as raising Dutch Shepherds.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Doesn't keep you from fibbin on Sundays though, HUH?! :grin: :wink:


The lying gets worse on Sundays so I can stay occupied. 👹😊


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

It's not that I don't know what to do its I see people talking about do things at 3 weeks and beyond like I said I don't normally do anything till 5-6 weeks I'm just asking a question and you always have some you that ask why are you breeding when what I asked had nothing to do to deserve a response like that but if you have to know and to the guy that want to know more the liter is 3-3 arko kikkert and heavy on rudie pegge


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ben roberts said:


> It's not that I don't know what to do its I see people talking about do things at 3 weeks and beyond like I said I don't normally do anything till 5-6 weeks I'm just asking a question and you always have some you that ask why are you breeding when what I asked had nothing to do to deserve a response like that but if you have to know and to the guy that want to know more the liter is 3-3 arko kikkert and heavy on rudie pegge


I think what leslie meant is that if you have to actually ask about what to do with a pup at 3 weeks then you pretty much should nae be breeding a litter to begin with. (but I could be wrong)

If you have bred litters before then why the sudden need to change the way of raising them now? Why the sudden influx of extra behaviour treatment towards 3 weeks old pups?

People stress way to much on how to raise a pup, how to create drive in a pup, how to read a put and what have you not.... Hows about letting it grow up first? Keeping it alive and healthy is all you should be doing, whatever happens next is up to the owner.

The most interaction that my pups get, should I breed a litter, and with litters I have had in the past is, playing, eating, sleeping, repeat, repeat, repeat. I would have some toys in the litter crate, a keychain with keys, some metal pipes, a few empty bottles if I felt like throwing them in there. I would not entice them to play with it, I would not lure them into playing with it. They have themselves to interact with and me when I fed them and took them outside in de yard to stumble about.

Let them grow up, that is your one and only job.


----------



## ben roberts (Dec 5, 2010)

It's not that I'm changing anything I asked a simple questi (what are things that people do at 3 weeks) that's all😃


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

ben roberts said:


> It's not that I'm changing anything I asked a simple questi (what are things that people do at 3 weeks) that's all&#55357;&#56835;


I think the reply (ies) is: nothing special. If you're satisfied with the results you've been getting w/ what you've been doing, stick with it. Why change? Most do a little more, some do a little less. If you're line breeding Arko pups, perhaps the same theory/method Mr. Suttle uses for his pups, will work for yours. I'm for the, "if it ain't broke why fix it, crowd." Let their genetics and training work it out. Good luck!


----------



## carole henry (May 4, 2011)

I raised many litters of Kees pups in the fifty years I was in the breed. I used the 'New Knowledge of Dog Behavior book as my guideline to raise a bright outgoing puppy that wanted to work and work for you.

From birth on, when nursing each pup got a quick massage once a day until their eyes opened. After that, each pup was brushed and nails kept short. Between three and four weeks, each pup was leash trained and taught to sit, stand and down and walk beside me using cooked liver or gizzard as bait. Just five/ ten min. per pup. 

The end result was a pup that was self assured, outgoing and just wanting to work for you. At 12 weeks or so the bait was taken away most of the time. By that time they knew the exercises and just praise was needed. They were use to being handled and at five weeks, I had people over to socialize them to different people.

In their pen was a puppy tunnel, a long piece of twox4 to climb on. Things hanging from pvc pipe across the top of their pen above them. And toys were changed out every two days to something new. I also had the radio on to a talk program like NPR.

I live on a farm and use to take them for short rides in crates to a different place on the farm and let them loose to explore. They all loved to ride.

It was a lot of work and use to live for the day when I was down to one at eight weeks. Made life so much more simple. Also let them nurse the mother until she stopped them. When they went to their new homes at eight weeks, it did not bother them. Most times the pup I kept would nurse until 9/10 weeks before the dam put a stop to it. The dam never went down in condition and the nipples went right up after the nursing stopped. They are fed raw which I think makes the difference.

C


----------

